# CNC Mill Operational



## Degen (Feb 12, 2022)

My CNC conversion is operational, YAHOO!! Still needs a little tweaking on some of the controls, primarily speed control, works sort of.

The good news its producing parts, accurately.

G-code little bit of a learning curve but Intercon writes it based on your requirements, it runs well but is not the most optimized path, again tweaking the path with greatly reduce run times.

For those that don't know I converted a BB CT054 mill with ACORN CNC and Teknic Clearpath SDSK servos. Mill needed a few modifications, mostly to ensure bearing retainers didn't pop under the torque of the servos.


----------

